# What type of bread would go good with mussels in a curry cream sauce?



## chardonnay (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm planning on making a meal for a few friends tomorrow including mussels in a curry cream sauce. I was wondering if anyone knew a good bread that would go good with it? Possibly something for those with a sensitive mouth to get rid of the curry taste or just something to compliment the flavours.


----------



## merstar (Mar 9, 2010)

The mussels sound great! A French baguette would be perfect with them.


----------



## luvs (Mar 9, 2010)

a crusty bread- i also would choose baguette. is this a great sauce for sopping?


----------



## JamesS (Mar 9, 2010)

When I see curry, I think flat breads.


----------



## froggythefrog (Mar 9, 2010)

Chapatis for sure.   

I suspect naan would not cool much down (it tends to be drenched with ghee) but it would go really yummily too.


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 10, 2010)

Ciabatta coz its crusty outside but soft inside


----------



## GB (Mar 10, 2010)

mexican mama said:


> Ciabatta coz its crusty outside but soft inside


My thoughts exactly. Ciabatta is great at soaking up juices because the soft inside acts like a sponge while the hearty crust keeps it from falling apart.


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 10, 2010)

GB said:


> My thoughts exactly. Ciabatta is great at soaking up juices because the soft inside acts like a sponge while the hearty crust keeps it from falling apart.



It sure does!plus it really taste great especially with foods that has sauces or soup


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2010)

Bread, interesting. If I see mussels I think beer. Sorry for of topic.


----------

